

What does this igoogle icon indicate? - flybird
http://img0.gmodules.com/ig/images/v2/ico_sprite_classic.gif
why it different from what it appears on the home page?
======
emmett
This is almost certainly a "css sprite"...a compression method for web
graphics.

~~~
unalone
How does it work?

~~~
emmett
[http://css-tricks.com/css-sprites-what-they-are-why-theyre-c...](http://css-
tricks.com/css-sprites-what-they-are-why-theyre-cool-and-how-to-use-them/)

------
thwarted
It indicates that the poster doesn't know much about HTML or CSS.

